# Minimum CR Forum IQ?



## distant.star (Apr 11, 2013)

.
Just curious -- what is the minimum IQ requirement for posting in the forum here? And by "IQ" I mean the old school variety -- Intelligence Quotient.

We just had a thread shut down for being "beyond stupid." That would suggest that posts must meet a certain intellectual level before proceeding to full forum discussion. What's the standard? Surely we would not be capricious about such a thing.

Or, is it possible people may be stressed over an upcoming taxes due date in the U.S? That may explain some reduced tolerance for our mentally challenged members.

Since I'm not the brightest lens in the mix here, I'd like some guidance on this matter so pressing to me.

Thanks.


----------



## BumpyMunky (Apr 11, 2013)

At the risk of having this thread suffer the same fate, I suggest 2.8 is the number you seek. 

Seriously though, I thought that other thread was amusing. Maybe there is room for a "Humour" section threads like that could be moved to. I for one feel some other current threads are more worthy of being locked than that one was...


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 11, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .We just had a thread shut down for being "beyond stupid." That would suggest that posts must meet a certain intellectual level before proceeding to full forum discussion. What's the standard?



Although I didn't personally find the original post all that funny, I agree with you that we don't need humour police. The membership will either encourage or ignore the budding comedic talent. 

But please- no fart jokes.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 11, 2013)

.
That's pretty bright, Bumpy. I'm not sure I could make the cut. Maybe 4.0 (5.6 on a reach).

Your suggestion of a Not Quite Serious section seems like a very helpful one to me!

Thanks.


----------



## tron (Apr 11, 2013)

2.8 is OK I guess provided a red L follows ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

BumpyMunky said:


> Maybe there is room for a "Humour" section threads like that could be moved to.



...and a section for threads where people put a 'u' in words like humor and color. Oh, wait...we already have one.


----------



## tron (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> BumpyMunky said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there is room for a "Humour" section threads like that could be moved to.
> ...


Hmm you cannot imply that you don't appreciate British ... humour :
At least you should add: "no offence meant" errr... "no offense meant" ;D


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> BumpyMunky said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there is room for a "Humour" section threads like that could be moved to.
> ...



Ouch! That was a bit harsh wasn't it? It wasn't me that invented the 'Queen's English'!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 11, 2013)

tron said:


> 2.8 is OK I guess provided a red L follows ;D


Tsss, are we becoming elitist now? 

I'm all for 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6, it's not 'how big' your IQ (Image Quality) is, it's what you do with it


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

No offense offence intended. It appears my attempt at humour may have fallen apartment flat.


----------



## tron (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> No offense offence intended. It appears my attempt at humour may have fallen apartment flat.


Hmm I believe spelling differences are becoming the centre er ... center of this thread ;D


----------



## AlanF (Apr 11, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > BumpyMunky said:
> ...



It wasn't "I" (not "me" for us purists)


----------



## insanitybeard (Apr 11, 2013)

AlanF said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Ouch! That was a bit harsh wasn't it? It wasn't me that invented the 'Queen's English'!
> ...



C'mon, let's keep it on topic here shall we?  

(says he that contributed to the deviation!)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2013)

It can't be too high, this thread is still here


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It can't be too high, this thread is still here



Now _that's_ offencive, Sir.

For what it's worth, I can comprehend the Queen's English perfectly. It's the local patois that I have trouble with...fortunately, I found help.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It can't be too high, this thread is still here
> ...


 
Just humor, but I apologize for any implications that it applied personally to you or any other poster. If it did, I'd be implicating myself. (not a unreasonable thought  )


----------



## Canon-F1 (Apr 11, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Just curious -- what is the minimum IQ requirement for posting in the forum here? And by "IQ" I mean the old school variety -- Intelligence Quotient.
> 
> We just had a thread shut down for being "beyond stupid." That would suggest that posts must meet a certain intellectual level before proceeding to full forum discussion. What's the standard? Surely we would not be capricious about such a thing.
> ...



two points below your IQ is the limit...


----------



## RGF (Apr 11, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Just curious -- what is the minimum IQ requirement for posting in the forum here? And by "IQ" I mean the old school variety -- Intelligence Quotient.
> 
> We just had a thread shut down for being "beyond stupid." That would suggest that posts must meet a certain intellectual level before proceeding to full forum discussion. What's the standard? Surely we would not be capricious about such a thing.
> ...



high enough to write the post but not so high as to make it well thought out.

Then again, all you need is a billion monkeys typing on keyboards and some way to pick the ones to post 8)


----------



## bvukich (Apr 11, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Just curious -- what is the minimum IQ requirement for posting in the forum here? And by "IQ" I mean the old school variety -- Intelligence Quotient.
> 
> We just had a thread shut down for being "beyond stupid." That would suggest that posts must meet a certain intellectual level before proceeding to full forum discussion. What's the standard? Surely we would not be capricious about such a thing.
> ...



That thread almost immediately degenerated into insults, which I'm sure was the intention of the OP. They can troll somewhere else.


----------



## RGF (Apr 11, 2013)

bvukich said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



insults or sophomoric humor?


----------



## Crapking (Apr 11, 2013)

BumpyMunky said:


> At the risk of having this thread suffer the same fate, I suggest 2.8 is the number you seek.



Why 'stop' @2.8. That's not fair '2' those more 'open-minded' or those who have had 1.2 many cocktails.


----------



## bvukich (Apr 11, 2013)

RGF said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > distant.star said:
> ...



The insults were deleted, the sophomoric humor was left alone.

Humor is fine, but when it degenerates into mean spirited attacks and name calling, either mods have to babysit the thread, or we have to shut it down completely. There have been too may threads that have gone the wrong way lately, and this one had no redeeming value.


----------



## Click (Apr 11, 2013)

tron said:


> 2.8 is OK I guess provided a red L follows ;D



2.8 is OK, or 4 with IS ;D


IS= Intelligence Stabilizer ;D


----------



## dstppy (Apr 11, 2013)

Crapking said:


> BumpyMunky said:
> 
> 
> > At the risk of having this thread suffer the same fate, I suggest 2.8 is the number you seek.
> ...



Certainly your DOF gets narrow as you approach 1 . . . then everything goes fuzzy as you're finally able to take it all in, and then darkness as the shutter comes down.

Oh I do like this metaphor. Better than the chicken even, though that did result in me giggling audibly in the office.


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, now I'm interested… Which thread?




And as to the question about I.Q. requirement... Please keep it low, I like it here… :


----------



## crasher8 (Apr 11, 2013)

Methinks the IQ test should include the following:

Q. Does the 1DX have a green box?

Q. Maximum number of days until Canon might release the 5D3 firmware?

Q. How many Canon's have had the same 18MP sensor?

Q. Why isn't there a left handed DSLR?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 11, 2013)

Yikes ! Even the mods can't spell humour humor correctly 

It's worth pointing out that the spelling of English words has a heritage running back about 2000 years as it is strongly influenced by the latin ( Romans ) and as that developed over the millennia into other ( but not all ) European languages. This is why humour is spelt with a 'our' instead of how it sounds: 'or'

It was your erstwhile Noah Webster who, after the American War of Independence, when you guys decided you didn't want to be ruled by us Brits anymore ( can't think why : ) published his 'American Dictionary of the English Language' around 1820, and altered many words to be spelt as they sounded, specifically to make 'American English' different. However many of his radical changes to spelling were never accepted, such as spelling women 'wimmen' ;D

To quote Bernard Shaw : 'England and America are two countries separated by a common language' ;D

Anyway I'll keep it :-X now, that's probably made everyone wish the original thread was back


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 11, 2013)

Crapking said:


> Why 'stop' @2.8. That's not fair '2' those more 'open-minded' or those who have had 1.2 many cocktails.


Careful with those, corner sharpness will deteriorate, and you can expect increased vignetting


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

Rather than a straightforward minimum IQ score, I propose the following criterion for forum participation:

(IQ score / your camera's DR score) > 9

The smaller denominator gives more of a chance for us dumb Canon shooters to participate in this forum. :


----------



## marinien (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rather than a straightforward minimum IQ score, I propose the following criterion for forum participation:
> 
> (IQ score / your camera's DR score) > 9
> 
> The smaller denominator gives more of a chance for us dumb Canon shooters to participate in this forum. :



Brillant ;D


----------



## woollybear (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rather than a straightforward minimum IQ score, I propose the following criterion for forum participation:
> 
> (IQ score / your camera's DR score) > 9
> 
> The smaller denominator gives more of a chance for us dumb Canon shooters to participate in this forum. :



Damn...really...9 ?!? Well, at least I have something to shoot for (PI). Off to ebay for a DCS-100....


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rather than a straightforward minimum IQ score, I propose the following criterion for forum participation:
> 
> (IQ score / your camera's DR score) > 9
> 
> The smaller denominator gives more of a chance for us dumb Canon shooters to participate in this forum. :




This is a sound plan, because then all but the most intellectually gifted nikon missionaries would be barred from spreading the holy words of DR on CR


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> ...the most intellectually gifted nikon missionaries would be barred from spreading the holy words of DR on CR



Wow! I'm impressed - an oxymoron and a rhyme in the same sentence. Bravo!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 11, 2013)

Doesn't matter as long as the median is 100.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 11, 2013)

What happens to the people who don't meet the minimum IQ? Do they have to go post on Nikon sites?


----------



## GaryJ (Apr 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> BumpyMunky said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe there is room for a "Humour" section threads like that could be moved to.
> ...


 we only put the 'u' there because it is correct English spelling,not everyone on CR is from Nth America and we appreciate our own conventions as you do yours.


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 12, 2013)

Canada also puts a "U" in words like 'colour'.


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > ...the most intellectually gifted nikon missionaries would be barred from spreading the holy words of DR on CR
> ...



"intellectually gifted nikon missionaries" may be an oxymoron. But "the most intellectually gifted nikon missionaries" need not be an oxymoron because it might refer to the least moronic of a bunch of morons. Isn't language strange.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 12, 2013)

If you set the bar to high you will just end up with a bunch of smart ass's .


----------



## bvukich (Apr 12, 2013)

gary samples said:


> If you set the bar to too high you will just end up with a bunch of smart ass's asses.



Or worse... grammar Nazis.


----------



## benperrin (Apr 12, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> Crapking said:
> 
> 
> > Why 'stop' @2.8. That's not fair '2' those more 'open-minded' or those who have had 1.2 many cocktails.
> ...


Only if you have a full frame! Some of us have a more slender boy type


----------



## eml58 (Apr 12, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Ok, now I'm interested… Which thread?
> 
> 
> Me to, WHAT ???? Thread


----------



## Zen (Apr 12, 2013)

AlanF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


----------



## rpt (Apr 12, 2013)

BumpyMunky said:


> At the risk of having this thread suffer the same fate, I suggest 2.8 is the number you seek.
> 
> Seriously though, I thought that other thread was amusing. Maybe there is room for a "Humour" section threads like that could be moved to. I for one feel some other current threads are more worthy of being locked than that one was...


I think a 1.4 but one could still post with a 1.2.

And +100 on that thread. I thought the piece was thought thru before writing. Remember the bit about the mirror crunch? How many $$,$$$ would one spend if you bought all that equipment? I agree, we need a humor section


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 12, 2013)

42?

Spelling is continually evolving - you just have to look at the whole -ize to -ise debate. But if people want to pedantic, we should have an agreed resource to refer to. Given the international nature of this site, I suggest the UN's editorial guide (This is how 95% of the world spells English anyway): -

http://dd.dgacm.org/editorialmanual/ed-guidelines/style/spelling.htm

On to more serious matters - which topic was it? I've no problem with topics or posts being removed (in fact, I think that's a prudent policy of a well run site), but members could be given 15 mins notice that a topic is about to be removed so that we can at least see what everyone's talking about.


----------



## rpt (Apr 12, 2013)

bvukich said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > If you set the bar to too high you will just end up with a bunch of smart ass's asses.
> ...


LOL!

Lovely to meet an assassin with a sense of humor 

At least you die laughing...
;D


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 12, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> What happens to the people who don't meet the minimum IQ? Do they have to go post on Nikon sites?



I thought it was obvious, we become admins


----------



## rpt (Apr 12, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> 42?


Brilliant! But unfortunately too high. Almost nobody would make the cut...


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 12, 2013)

Gary,

I have nothing but tremendous admiration for anyone who can speak multiple languages. You speak at least 4: Eagle, Coyote, Mountain Lion, and English. So I wouldn't sweat an occasional lapse in the Queen's proper English (just don't leave out any "u's" as recently illustrated by Neuro's post) ;D


----------



## ChilledXpress (Apr 12, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> 42?
> 
> Spelling is continually evolving - you just have to look at the whole -ize to -ise debate. But if people want to pedantic, we should have an agreed resource to refer to. Given the international nature of this site, I suggest the UN's editorial guide (This is how 95% of the world spells English anyway): -
> 
> ...



Nobody got 42 ?!?!?! 

So long and thanks for all the fish !!!!

I still show up here... but I gotta say... these post like, "1DX no fix, broken now need 600mmL", "What's a cheap way to protect a camera from the rain?" or "The DR conundrum..." have really taken a troll toll here.

I bailed after the 5D3 hype/release/tear down... signed up again after a few months hoping for the best. So far... meh.


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 12, 2013)

42....I immediately knew the meaning, but didn't post. For those who don't know, here is a quote from Wikipedia...

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
The number 42 is, in The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams, "The Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything", calculated by an enormous supercomputer over a period of 7.5 million years. Unfortunately no one knows what the question is. Thus, to calculate the Ultimate Question, a special computer the size of a small planet and using organic components was created and named "Earth". This appeared first in the radio play and later in the novelization of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. The fourth book in the series, the novel So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish, contains 42 chapters. According to the novel Mostly Harmless, 42 is the street address of Stavromula Beta. In 1994 Adams created the 42 Puzzle, a game based on the number 42.


----------



## ahab1372 (Apr 12, 2013)

benperrin said:


> ahab1372 said:
> 
> 
> > Crapking said:
> ...


Yes! Me 2 I too have the reach advantage. Although sometimes I wonder if I'm just narrow minded, or have tunnel vision.


----------



## Hillsilly (Apr 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> 42....I immediately knew the meaning, but didn't post.



Me thinks those who consider "42" the answer would also tend to use "colour" and "favour". It solves all the world's problems.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 12, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > 42....I immediately knew the meaning, but didn't post.
> ...




;D Well spotted !


----------



## AlanF (Apr 12, 2013)

bvukich said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > If you set the bar to too high you will just end up with a bunch of smart ass's asses.
> ...



If you set the bar to too high you will just end up with a bunch of smart ass's asses arses.


----------



## cinema-dslr (Apr 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> 42....I immediately knew the meaning, but didn't post. For those who don't know, here is a quote from Wikipedia...
> 
> The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy
> The number 42 is, in The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams, "The Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything", calculated by an enormous supercomputer over a period of 7.5 million years. Unfortunately no one knows what the question is. Thus, to calculate the Ultimate Question, a special computer the size of a small planet and using organic components was created and named "Earth". This appeared first in the radio play and later in the novelization of The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. The fourth book in the series, the novel So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish, contains 42 chapters. According to the novel Mostly Harmless, 42 is the street address of Stavromula Beta. In 1994 Adams created the 42 Puzzle, a game based on the number 42.



And the number 42 equates to the word "MATH" when adding up their lethers in the alfabet ..a=1,b=2,...etc..


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 12, 2013)

Ah-ha : Douglas Adams was cleverer than we thought thort, he'd have qualified for the forum ;D

( as indeed does cinema-dslr)


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2013)

If your on the level of test chart & DR shooting amoeba, that's good enough.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 14, 2013)

cinema-dslr said:


> serendipidy said:
> 
> 
> > 42....I immediately knew the meaning, but didn't post. For those who don't know, here is a quote from Wikipedia...
> ...




Then should not the a answer be 32 ?


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> cinema-dslr said:
> 
> 
> > serendipidy said:
> ...


M=13 A=1 T=20 H=8. 13+1+20+8 = 42
(Unless you were referring to something else...)

But I admit I hadn't come across that ... explanation


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jun 14, 2013)

tron said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > No offense offence intended. It appears my attempt at humour may have fallen apartment flat.
> ...


 
This is one of the most Intellgent Useful Threads I ever read in my life. 
BTW, I told my Australian English (*) teacher that the British pronounciation of "director" is different from the American one but she denied. 
According to wordreference, I am right. 






Going back to the topic, the lowest eligible IQ number should be the square root of 2 imho.





Footnotes (Useful for low-IQ members)

(*) I don't mean I'm being taught how to speak English in Australia: I mean a teacher coming from Australia who teaches me English - in Italy).


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 14, 2013)

JohanCruyff said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



So,... that would make her your Italian Australian English teacher


----------



## madmailman (Jun 14, 2013)

I took an IQ test and a HIV test on the same day. They both came back negative. SCORE!!!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 14, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Just curious -- what is the minimum IQ requirement for posting in the forum here? And by "IQ" I mean the old school variety -- Intelligence Quotient.
> 
> We just had a thread shut down for being "beyond stupid." That would suggest that posts must meet a certain intellectual level before proceeding to full forum discussion. What's the standard? Surely we would not be capricious about such a thing.
> ...



What thread? Don't be such a tease and mention some magically humorous thread that got locked and then fail to provide a link to it!


----------



## Kernuak (Jun 14, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Yikes ! Even the mods can't spell humour humor correctly
> 
> It's worth pointing out that the spelling of English words has a heritage running back about 2000 years as it is strongly influenced by the latin ( Romans ) and as that developed over the millennia into other ( but not all ) European languages. This is why humour is spelt with a 'our' instead of how it sounds: 'or'



The trouble with spelling phonetically in the UK, is that many words would need to be respelt if you travelled around 30 miles or so . Where I "cums frum", we pronounce humour as heeoomur. I once heard that the UK has the highest number of dialects and/or pronunciation in a unit area than any other country, although I think Norway must run it close.


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2013)

tron said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > cinema-dslr said:
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 15, 2013)

Using the same letter to number formula 32 spells LIFE ;D


----------



## tron (Jun 15, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Using the same letter to number formula 32 spells LIFE ;D


Oh no! Don't tell me to find the numbers for the UNIVERSE and EVERYTHING


----------

